# Cleanest Warners I have ever seen



## epgorge (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is about the cleanest Warners Safe Liver Cure bottle I have ever seen. I picked it up on Ebay for $27. What a find. Pristine through and through. It came from Canada.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is a better picture of the warner's.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 14, 2007)

Is it really honey amber or is the light play tricks???


----------



## epgorge (Jan 14, 2007)

Warren, 
 I believe it is a medium Amber. I just put it next to a Bunkerhill Pickle (honey Amber) and it was a bit darker. 
 Joel (or Ep if you prefer).


----------



## capsoda (Jan 14, 2007)

A very good looking and clean bottle,EP


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 14, 2007)

Beautiful bottle EP, I like the color. You just can't beat a nice crude Warner's. I love the double collared ones. Here's mine.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 14, 2007)

ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh. That is wicked clean. As clean as the one I just picked up. 

 Check out this Bunker Hill Pickle, Honey Amber.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ahh VERY nice. I like the bubbles in the lip. The whole bottle is sparkling!


----------



## LC (May 29, 2007)

I like this one Joel, never seen one from Canada before. I have I think three different ones Warners, not of them rare, but I like them allot.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2007)

That's he great thing about cool looking bottles. Even a hundred years ago they got kept so there are a lot that never saw the underground.


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

> never seen one from Canada before


 
 LC The bottle came from Canada, as I bought it from a guy there, BC.

 The bottle is a Rochester embossed. I didn't want you to think I had the one and only Canada embossed Warner's. I saw a Nervine go for $50 the other day. I want one of those and, of course, one with the hinges on the left side.

 Joel


----------



## LC (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for correcting me Joel, was thinking it was embossed Canada. Another case of rectilitis on my part ! In all honesty though, I thought that there was one that came out of Canada for some reason.


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

Not your mistake. I misled you if you look at the first post. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2007)

There was a Toronto but I think it was on the 4 Cities bottle


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

> the 4 Cities bottle


 
 Yes, and one I don't have either. 
 Joel


----------

